# DIV rechts fixieren, links dynamisch / max-width?



## chris4712 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Ich scheitere grade an folgendem:
Ein DIV Container, der 250px vom rechten Rand aus entfernt ist
Bis 1% an den linken Rand
ABER Maximum 960px breit ist.

Also, bei kleinen Auflösungen fast Seitenfüllend ist, bei Großen aber nur 960px beansprucht.

Mein Code funktioniert auch, aber der Container ist immer Links angedockt, und nicht auf der rechten Seite. Kann ich irgendwie bestimmen das die Positionierung rechts wichtiger ist?


```
#MainWindow {
	position: absolute;
	float: right;
	top: 1%;
	left: 1%;
	max-width: 960px;
	right: 250px;
	bottom: 350px;
	padding: 25px;
	
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	FILTER: alpha(opacity=85); 
	opacity: 0.85;
	
	-webkit-border-radius: 50px;
	-moz-border-radius: 50px;
	border-radius: 50px;
		
	/*visibility: hidden;*/
}
```


----------



## floausrbg (15. Juli 2011)

top, left,right und bottom raus.

wenn du alles mit festen pixeln angibst, warum machst du die dann mit prozenten?

versuchs stattdessen mal mit 
	
	
	



```
margin: 10px 250px 350px 10px;
```

max-width würd hier auch weglassen, wenn das immer 960px sein sollen, dann machs doch auch als fest und dann reicht "width" vollkommen aus.


----------



## chris4712 (15. Juli 2011)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden:
Bei kleinen Auflösungen soll der Container über die komplette Seite gehen, oben und unten 1% Abstand zum Rand haben, rechts 250px (ist ein anderer kleiner Container) und unten 350px Abstand haben.

Sobald die Seite jedoch breiter ist (also mehr als 960px + 250px = 1210px hat) soll der Container nicht größer werden als 960px, und trotzdem rechts verankert sein!

Anders ausgedrückt:
Auflösung < 1210 --> Rand links 1% breit, Container ****px breit
Auflösung > 1210 --> Rand links **** breit, Container 960px breit

Hoffe nun ist es verständlicher

Grüße!


----------

